# My First F300



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Incoming from Ebay, sellers photos as only just won it.

Described as working and keeping good time.

I love the 1970's style and will have to change the bracelet.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice. What strap do you think you will go for?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Good question, I tend to prefer bracelets but might go for black leather with red stitching.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good. It'd be nice to see what it looks like on a strap. I have a silver dial model on bracelet. Love it, but be prepared for the way they eat batteries...great watch tho...)

Here's mine.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely! LIke Littlelegs, I think it would look great on an oyster. Or maybe a nice fat mesh?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Mesh sounds good, I was also wondering how to remove the back as there are 2 sets of holes and I have not come across this before


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

The inner set of "holes" is the where you place your case opener. Gently moving anti clockwise. Take care when replacing the cover as the treads are very fine and you don't want to cross thread it. Nice watch BTW. I have a cone and love it.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

streety said:


> The inner set of "holes" is the where you place your case opener. Gently moving anti clockwise. Take care when replacing the cover as the treads are very fine and you don't want to cross thread it. Nice watch BTW. I have a cone and love it.


Thanks for that, what is the outer set for then?

From my reading, it takes a 17mm strap so I won't have anything which fits, no wonder the one on it has sprung ends.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sue. Maybe holding in the movement.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The other ring is the retaining ring that locks the cone, containing the movement, to the ring which the bracelet attaches to.

A lot of Omega's designs at the time were modular, like this.

A bog-standard adjustable case back wrench will fit it.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

My cone has the integrated bracelet, so the bracelet ring is different to the one on the example you've just bought.

Yours will allow you the freedom of more bracelet/strap combinations, but if you ever wanted to convert it to the integral bracelet, you'd unscrew that retaining ring, take the cone out, swap the bracelet ring for one with the integral bracelet and screw it all back together again. (You don't need to de-case the movement and do a full case-swap.)

Having said that, try finding a cone bracelet in good nick for a reasonable price.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers

I might start looking for a cone bracelet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Take a look at this eBay auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261254446429&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160

If you undo the outer ring on your watch, the watch case will drop out and it will slot right into this Omega bracelet and case holder.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Had one of these, sold it on here. Missed it since. Great timekeepers.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> Take a look at this eBay auction: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261254446429&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160
> 
> If you undo the outer ring on your watch, the watch case will drop out and it will slot right into this Omega bracelet and case holder.


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got my hands on my Seamaster F300 chronometer...love it. Needs a bracelet fix (stretched) a polish and a tiny misalignment issue with the hands but I'm surprised how taken I am with it.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The strap version takes a 18mm strap. But you can use a 20mm instead and notch the sides a bit, like this:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Here it is humming away on a 17mm Di-Modell lizard strap


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Classic looking watch. Very nice indeed.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Funny thing is that when these where sold in the 1970's, the f300s where Omega's most expensive steel watches. Even more than the Ploprof, Speedmaster or Flightmaster. So compared to those, the f300s are cheap now.


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

ketiljo said:


> the f300s are cheap now.


"now" being the operative word.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Just back from Silver Hawk after a new crystal, service and regrain.

I had already sourced an Omega bracelet for it.

I think it looks amazing now.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> I think it looks amazing now.


I agree. Very nice.


----------

